# Rss?



## /dev/bbq (Oct 10, 2008)

vBulletin supports RSS feeds - would you mind turning these on?  I suspect a lot of folks are in the same situation I am, having too many websites and forums to visit each day, and RSS helps by letting me see the updates and posts without having to visit the site - until I see something interesting.  Fairly frequently with this site!

TIA,

-ralph


----------



## /dev/bbq (Oct 10, 2008)

thx - will do.


----------



## /dev/bbq (Mar 12, 2009)

Any progress or update on support for RSS?


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 12, 2009)

welcome to the site dev but you're talking gibberish to me. ya might want to pm Bmudd he speaks that language I bet.


----------

